# where to find carp in Corpus



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

looking to find anywhere near the corpus area that holds carp, new to the carp game in this area but have fished for them in other areas. I need something to chase while the jetties are getting pounded by the waves. 
Thanks for any info 

Alex N.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

the only carp ive caught here in cc was at lozano golf course about 8 years ago. their still there saw some this past weekend, biguns. other than that cant help ya.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

If this is the Alex N. I think it is... think golf courses for grass carp.
Im sure there are plenty of places with common carp but I haven't put in any time looking for them.


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

yea its the Alex N you know Brandon, I'll have to go try it after this front and it starts to warm up have a few flies tied up already but didn't know where to start in this area. 

Alex N.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

There are lots of those saltwater red carp around the JFK that just love flies.:bounce:


----------

